# White House: ALL Federal Meats



## Markwright

to b served from now on, are 2 B Less to NO antibiotic fed Nor Hormones used in the production Schemes.

I LOVE This. It's LEADERSHIP by EXAMPLE.

http://www.usnews.com/news/business...feterias-to-serve-meat-with-fewer-antibiotics

This is a big market deal...within 90 days to 6 months the Pres Directive includes ALL GSA meat purchases....school meats, military meats etc..

the USA govt buys a Lot of Meat.


----------

